# How much light do I need?



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

I am planning on having a tank with corals...both soft and hard

I have an Orbit Satellite light with 1-65 watt 10,000k and 1-65 watt 6500k bulbs plus 2 lunar lights...it's a 24" fixture

Is this enough light for corals is my question???


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank? You're going to want 4-5 watts per gallon or more depending on the hard coral. 6wpg is better.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

some corals needing even more (acros) and you gotta post dimentions of the tank too because depth is also an important factor.


----------



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

the tank is a euro style 29-gallon with a bow front...

dimensions being 24X12 and about 20 inches deep


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like you'd be okay with most corals. The bottom of the tank will be a little "shady" but some hairy mushrooms or some mushroom corals would work.


----------



## fishfrenzy328 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dont leave the light on too long each day because algae will start to grow


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Some algae in a salt tank is a good thing.....................


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Which is itself a good thing, since getting rid of all the algae is pretty hard to do! LOL!


----------

